# Jamison Trade



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Is it true he's going to Toronto for Antonio Davis


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

slasher says it is. I dont see any proof though. If it is which i doubt, u are probably gettin someone from Chicago as well


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

makes no sense...


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

i actually found something on it. Take a look at the real gm wiretap

heres what it says


ESPN: ESPN is reporting that the Toronto have made two deals today. 

The first one sends Alvin Williams, Jerome Williams, and Morris Peterson to Chicago for Jalen Rose. 

The second sends Antonio Davis to Dallas inexchange for Antawn Jamison and Tony Delk.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Davis is horrible!! He shot like 42% from the field as a player that only takes shots within 8 feet of the basket. He would actually make the Mavs a worse team then they are already. If we are going to trade Jamison we should atleast trade him for someone that can shot for a high percentagei inside the paint. Hell, even a player like Dampier would be better than Davis.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

can delk even be traded this soon


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

no its 3 months until you can trade!!!

phew!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

i just heard that the deal is almost done, but Chicago would have to send someone to you as well for it to work. 

As for Delk, someone said you could trade him alone for a retired players contract. Toronto fans think it will be Moiso's contract and toronto still owns the rights to him. I have no clue how that works though


----------



## D7 (Nov 22, 2003)

*TO DALLAS:*
*Antonio Davis *








MPG: 34.9 
FG%: 35.6 
FT%: 70.0 
RPG: 10.10
APG: 1.1
SPG: 0.45
BPG: 0.55
TOPG: 1.09
PPG: 7.7

*TO TORONTO:*
*Antawn Jamison *








MPG: 26.5 
FG%: 46.6
FT%: 73.5
RPG: 6.30
APG: 1.3
SPG: 0.58
BPG: 0.33
TOPG: 0.83
PPG: 12.3


As a Raptors fan myself, I would *love* to see this trade happen. Now, not being biast, this trade would also benefit the Mavericks. Jamison hasn't really been the best fit for the Mavs, and they are looking for some toughness down-under, and Davis will bring them that.

Antonio has been mostly playing center and that has hurt his game a bit. If Antonio Davis can play PF with the Mavs, he will be most affective.

The Davis-for-Jamison trade works out perfectly:

_Toronto trades: PF Antonio Davis (7.7 ppg, 10.1 rpg, 1.1 apg in 34.9 minutes) 
Toronto receives: SF Antawn Jamison (12.3 ppg, 6.3 rpg, 1.3 apg in 26.6 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +4.6 ppg, -3.8 rpg, and +0.2 apg. 

Dallas trades: SF Antawn Jamison (12.3 ppg, 6.3 rpg, 1.3 apg in 26.6 minutes) 
Dallas receives: PF Antonio Davis (7.7 ppg, 10.1 rpg, 1.1 apg in 11 games) 
Change in team outlook: -4.6 ppg, +3.8 rpg, and -0.2 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED

Due to Toronto and Dallas being over the cap, the 15% trade rule is invoked. Toronto and Dallas had to be no more than 115% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement._

Another rumoured scenario sees Davis coming to Dallas for Jamison and Delk. This one is impossible because Delk has been acquired recently, and must wait a minimum of two months before trading him again.


This is all fun to follow, and we'll see what happends tonight. If this trade is to happen expect it to do so late tonight or early morning.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

I hope this trade isn't true. I think Jamison is a great fit and he certainly fits in better then Davis would.


----------



## Bigballershotcaller (Apr 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> i just heard that the deal is almost done, but Chicago would have to send someone to you as well for it to work.
> 
> As for Delk, someone said you could trade him alone for a retired players contract. Toronto fans think it will be Moiso's contract and toronto still owns the rights to him. I have no clue how that works though


moiso? u must mean hakkem or montross right?


----------



## Bigballershotcaller (Apr 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>D7</b>!
> *TO DALLAS:*
> *Antonio Davis *
> 
> ...


read above delk can get traded for a retiring players contract ala hakeem olajuwan/eric montross we have both


----------



## D7 (Nov 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bigballershotcaller</b>!
> 
> 
> read above delk can get traded for a retiring players contract ala hakeem olajuwan/eric montross we have both


Yes indeed, I've just learned that.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bigballershotcaller</b>!
> 
> 
> moiso? u must mean hakkem or montross right?



yea. Montross. I always get the 2 confused. This is a false deal anyways. Cuban said hell no when somebody asked him about it


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

The trade is dead. When asked about this possible trade, Cuban was quoted as saying "Hell no."


----------



## Bigballershotcaller (Apr 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> The trade is dead. When asked about this possible trade, Cuban was quoted as saying "Hell no."


Is it just me or am i getting tired of Mark Cuban's actions it was funny to begin with now it's getting stupid funniest thing would be this deal going down on monday when the league registra is open.I mean common jamison talents are being wasted in dallas behind walker so why not deal him away.


----------



## ChowYunSkinny (Aug 28, 2003)

how is cuban being stupid?...jamison for antonio davis would be horrible for dallas, we do not need another power forward...jamison seems to be fitting in well recently...the last game against denver, the big 5 played well together...


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ChowYunSkinny</b>!
> how is cuban being stupid?...jamison for antonio davis would be horrible for dallas, we do not need another power forward...jamison seems to be fitting in well recently...the last game against denver, the big 5 played well together...


Hah....Big 5...I like it.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bigballershotcaller</b>!
> 
> 
> Is it just me or am i getting tired of Mark Cuban's actions it was funny to begin with now it's getting stupid funniest thing would be this deal going down on monday when the league registra is open.I mean common jamison talents are being wasted in dallas behind walker so why not deal him away.


You have no clue what you are talking about. His talents are not
being wasted behind Walker. They are not even playing the same
position. Have even seen a Mavericks game?

Once again other teams fans want to try and get the Mavericks to
give away good talent for an old Eastern Conference power forward. Like that is going to help the Mavericks in any way.

This trade will not and should not happen.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bigballershotcaller</b>!
> 
> 
> Is it just me or am i getting tired of Mark Cuban's actions it was funny to begin with now it's getting stupid funniest thing would be this deal going down on monday when the league registra is open.I mean common jamison talents are being wasted in dallas behind walker so why not deal him away.


he still almost avg a double double from the bench...how is that wasted?


Take another sip of your Haterade before you type your answer.


----------

